
Firebug extension has been discontinued - thejosh
http://getfirebug.com/
======
Epskampie
In my opinion Firebug started a revolution in web development, making JS
webapps feasible for regular devs for the first time.

Thank you for giving us a lot of the interfaces and tools that live on as
"developer tools" in today's browsers.

~~~
jeffjose
Precisely. The web-developer world we take for granted was singlehandedly
brought to life by Firebug. What used to be alert("foo") was replaced with
console.logs, and there was no going back. Its probably a good thing that
Firebug is discontinued. It has fared well, and made the world a better place.

------
nkkollaw
I remember using Firebug years ago and it was absolutely awesome. It made
developing on Firefox about 100 times easier than on any other browser.

Then, of course Chrome came out and Firefox added built-in dev tools, so it
makes sense to stop development.

Still, such a good product.

------
ars
Nooooo.

I use both and Firebug is so much better :( :( :(

For example Firebug outputs the entire nested array, while the dev tools just
say "Array[len]" for nested arrays (or objects).

The problem with that is if you are debugging and something changes the values
inside that array (after you output it) you have no record of the old values,
since clicking on the Array[len] shows you the new values, not the old ones.

In general that's my biggest problem with the Dev Tools - it likes to reuse
windows, and make you click on things for more info. So if you click on
Network and want to see the response from two requests at once you can't -
both show their info in the same window, and overwrite each other.

In firebug in contrast you click + and it simply expands, inline, and you can
see both at once.

I don't suppose anyone knows a setting I can change to fix that and make Dev
Tools more usable?

~~~
aindhaden
Use console.dir(var) for a moment-in-time snapshot. The side panel you get
when you click on a var is a debug view, which is a lot more useful as a
"live" value watcher.

------
flukus
Firebug is the reason IE lost it's dominance. Once it was easier to test on
firefox rather than IE (which was ~99% of browsers at the time) the
compatibility problem solved itself.

~~~
aindhaden
Ballmer was onto something.

------
gespadas
The end of an era. LLAP.

~~~
knz
"Live Long and Prosper" according to Google... I misread your comment as LDAP
and spent a couple of seconds trying to work out what LDAP had to do with
Firebug (and having flashbacks to trying to debug a call to LDAP with firebug
many years ago).

"May the force be with you" for the comment below.

------
anonbanker
Been a while since I've done web development; are the Firefox Dev Tools as
good as Firebug?

~~~
vuanotinx
No, they lack a few features, and what's even worse, they are buggy sometimes.
For example, the styles panel disappears for me completely sometimes. I'm
really sad to see Firebug go.

~~~
indolering
debug.html is coming : )

------
canada_dry
Maybe a little melodramatic, but WTF 2016!?!

~~~
krallja
It's not gone; it's built-in to Firefox.

------
somecallitblues
The best tool ever. I'd still be using it if Chrome didn't copy it and make it
better. It's probably why Chrome took off so well. I even used Firebug lite in
IE at some stage in mid 2000's to troubleshoot stuff in it.

------
throwawygybj
Firebug changed JavaScript debugging forever. Gone but not forgotten as they
say

------
leommoore
Thanks to all who worked, supported and helped with Firebug. It was the first
really great tool to help make the web and web development better for us all.

------
EdSharkey
An unceremonious end to a go-to tool for me.

------
jofabian
Farewell, my dear friend.

------
EJTH
First TamperData now FireBug. Seems like Mozilla is not interested in having
professionals on their platform anymore.

